

Show HN: social polling made beautiful - melkisch
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/poutsch-have-question-for/id655808281

======
melkisch
We are also proud to announce that Lara Stone just created an account. We
think it's even cooler than Paul Graham...

------
etienne_ad
True flat design, none of that nearly flat nonsense :-)

------
lu3r4
beautiful app. Nice job!

